
AOL Shuts Down Software Blog Download Squad - MichaelApproved
http://mashable.com/2011/04/12/aol-shuts-down-download-squad/
======
geoffw8
Its a shame you can't "open source" things like this, seems a shame to kill
such a successful resource.

